

Ask HN: What Are the Pros and Cons in Using Asguard? - subho007

We have been using AWS, and we create a different user with authorized_keys imported from github users who are the part of contribute team.<p>After looking at asguard (), it seems that we can give access to the devs with login credentials.<p>What will be the perfect use-case for using asguard?
======
subho007
Link to asguard:
[https://github.com/Netflix/asgard](https://github.com/Netflix/asgard)

